# True Facts about the Hedgehog by Zefrank



## Sims (Jul 2, 2012)

For some fun, watch this:






From Roscoe (Forever Loved & Remembered)'s Mom.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Best video evar! Love it!


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

ajweekley said:


> Best video evar! Love it!


I agree. And funny too.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I love this video! I used to watch it over and over and die laughing!


----------

